
Ask HN: Interview Saturdays instead of interviews during work hours? - ycskyspeak
As I know people and as I have myself interviewed in places, it becomes pretty clear that the process itself is pretty awful. You have to take off from work and then meet the prospective employers - there is the obvious aspect of lying to your current employer as to where you are really going. Then the whole process becomes even more difficult when you want to evaluate multiple opportunities. Most startups want you to meet the team, and when I say team I mean the actual team, the CEO, the office manager, the spouse, the resident dog and the delivery man. The whole thing becomes this massive time sink which, although completely necessary, starts intruding on the day to day operations of the current job. Some folks dont have the luxury of quitting before looking and I was wondering if the concept of Interview Saturdays make sense? The prospective employers and interviewers can get through their day jobs without constant interview interruptions. The prospective interviewee doesnt have to lie or get behind on work. Everyone wins! Except Saturday, but then if you are in a hot startup, then tough shit. The time spent interviewing folks during the week will carry over to your nights and weekend anyway. This Interview Saturday will help you figure out people who are willing to make the sacrifices (Saturday gone) and will lead to less drawn out interview loops - also more efficient tracking of time spent on interviews if you silo the time.<p>What do you think?
======
greenyoda
_" there is the obvious aspect of lying to your current employer as to where
you are really going"_

Why is it any of your employer's business where you're going? You presumably
have some number of vacation days that you're entitled to as part of your
compensation package, so use them. If your company insists on having an
accounting of what you do during your free time, they're behaving like
unreasonable jerks, so don't feel guilty about lying to them.

 _" Everyone wins!"_

I'm sure that not all companies have dysfunctional cultures that include
routinely working on weekends. (Apparently the place where you work now
doesn't, since you're free on weekends.) By demanding that they interview you
on Saturday, you're asking all the employees who would be interviewing you
(which, as you noted, might be the entire company) to make the sacrifice of
coming in to the office on Saturday for your convenience. This makes you look
like a high-maintenance prima donna, and also gives the company an incentive
to ignore you and choose a candidate who is available during the week.

------
brudgers
Off hours interviews are not uncommon in other industries. In fact, when it
comes to headhunters, the better ones I worked with when job hunting generally
scheduled all their contact outside of office hours and initial interviews
with their clients with the fact that I had a job in mind.

The full team followup on Fridays seems to also be a technique that's
available. It lets candidates travel out on Saturday or Saturday afternoon if
the window for meeting staff needs to be larger.

Scheduling interviews during normal work hours as policy suggests that there's
a either just a need for a warm body and not careful selection driving the
process or there's a not much respect for the idea that people have lives
outside of working for them. Seriously, what kind of person thinks getting
interviewed is how people want to use their vacation time? The clueless and
the callous - of course.

------
anthony_franco
I think Interview "Off-Hours" might make more sense. That is, interviewing
after 5pm. I've stayed longer to help interview a perspective candidate. But
if I was asked to come in on a Saturday just to meet a candidate, that's a
whole different beast.

------
ZenPro
To distil - the new employer and their whole team must accommodate you as an
individual so you do not piss off your old employer?

Doesn't sound like the interview will go too well if the whole team is
expected to work on a Saturday just for you.

Some team members have children, family commitments or simply adhere to the
idea that free time is beneficial for employees.

Personally, I would accommodate _one_ candidate interview on a Saturday if
they asked for a specific reason; if it was suggested as a regular occurrence
I would question his/her judgement.

------
gregcohn
Like everything else, it's a question of supply and demand. If they want you
badly enough, they'll interview you on whatever terms you demand. If you want
them more than they want you, they'll set the terms and you'll have to figure
it out.

FWIW, I think the hiring/recruiting interface is a pretty good indicator of
broader attributes. When I'm recruiting, I definitely notice if a candidate is
responsive/eager in the scheduling process and has his or her act together on
the day (shows up on time, leaves enough time to park, etc). And same when I
interview with companies. I've rarely found false signals either way.

------
jesusmichael
I like it... I've done Saturday interviews. As well as interviews on a private
plane, in Aspen, at bar in palm springs, at a starbucks next to OAK, and in a
founder's backyard. So Saturday isn't too bad...

